# marta....grande curriculum (non ci siamo abituati)



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2013)

sandro Trocino per "Il Corriere della Sera"



«Faremo del nostro meglio per non deludervi, tutto qua». Semplice e quasi spiazzante, Marta Grande concludeva così, nell'aprile scorso, un comizio 5 Stelle a Civitavecchia. Poco prima aveva inneggiato alla «rivoluzione culturale», spiegando ai «civitavecchiesi» che «non dobbiamo aspettare che venga un principe a risolvere i nostri problemi: ce li dobbiamo risolvere da noi».

Pochi giorni dopo, il palcoscenico cambia ed ecco la più giovane deputata del Movimento 5 Stelle sbarcare in Parlamento, si dice addirittura come possibile presidente della Camera (con paragoni immediati, e non beneauguranti, con la leghista Irene Pivetti). Sbarco preceduto dall'apparizione sulle tv nazionali, con la stessa semplicità di sempre. A Lilli Gruber che chiede insistentemente di «governabilità», «fiducia», «programmi», lei risponde un po' imbarazzata, ripetendo più volte come un mantra: «Noi pensiamo alle idee».


Facile spararle addosso, naturalmente, come è puntualmente avvenuto sui social media, nuova tribuna di opinioni e talvolta di insulti a mano libera. Del resto già accadde con Marianna Madia, altra giovane deputata, indicata con uno slancio vitalistico da Walter Veltroni come capolista nel Lazio: esordì rivendicando la sua «straordinaria inesperienza», con una gaffe e un'ingenuità che non le fu perdonata (nonostante un impegno parlamentare successivo che le è valso la riconferma).

La Grande, come la Madia, porta in Parlamento la sua straordinaria inesperienza, ma anche un curriculum di tutto rispetto. Laureata nel 2009 in Lingue e commercio internazionale in Alabama (a Huntsville), è tornata in Italia nel 2010, ha preso un master in Studi europei e ora sta prendendo la seconda laurea, in Relazioni internazionali, a Roma Tre. Le manca solo la discussione della tesi.



Nel frattempo è stata all'università di Pechino, per un corso in relazioni internazionali, ha fatto la traduttrice e l'interprete. Infine, la volontaria, nel settore marketing, a Greenpeace per il referendum sul nucleare. L'avventura con il Movimento è recente, risale a un annetto fa: «Ho letto il blog di Grillo e ho cominciato a interessarmi. Ho visto troppi colleghi costretti ad andare all'estero per lavorare, bisognava fare qualcosa».


La sua iscrizione al «meetup» di Civitavecchia risale al 4 giugno 2012. Si impegna sul tema arsenico e acqua pubblica, uno dei temi ricorrenti degli esponenti a 5 Stelle. La stella che preferisce, tra le cinque (acqua, ambiente, trasporti, connettività e sviluppo) è l'ambiente. Nel video di presentazione propone la riduzione del traffico (senza troppi dettagli) e la tutela dei parchi. Alle parlamentarie (le primarie) del M5S risulta la seconda più votata della circoscrizione Lazio 1: la votano in 335, non una massa sterminata, ma quanto basta.


Il giorno del trionfo grillino appare ovunque in tv. Evidentemente Grillo si fida di lei, nonostante l'inesperienza che non le viene perdonata da ironie e strali. Capelli rossi a caschetto, viso efebico, sorriso pulito, ricorda vagamente l'attrice Carey Mulligan. Raggiunta al cellulare, non vuole rilasciare interviste e del resto l'ordine di scuderia, inviato ieri a tutti i neo parlamentari, è di non parlare con la stampa per almeno 15 giorni.

Difficile che venga rispettato fino in fondo e da tutti, ma lei si ritrae: «Presidente della Camera? Non commento». Respinge ogni domanda «personale»: «Non è interessante sapere delle cose su di noi, conta quello che faremo». Che le idee camminino sulle gambe delle persone, e che quindi sia interessante conoscere la loro storia e la loro vita, non le sfugge: «Ma non è il momento».



I neo eletti hanno festeggiato in un bar trendy della Capitale: 200 presenti, frittelle, amatriciana e birra «bersaniana», per un conto scontato da 2.750 a 1.841 euro, dopo le proteste (e i cronisti accusati di aver mangiato a sbafo). Ma lei alla festa non c'era. Il giorno dopo c'era da svegliarsi presto e cominciare a lavorare.

Già, perché Marta non ha una storia politica da vantare nel curriculum, non dichiara l'orientamento partitico precedente («il voto è segreto»), ma ha una gran voglia di fare: «Non abbiamo paura, vogliamo lavorare e fare bene». Tutto qua.


----------



## Alessandra (28 Febbraio 2013)

Mi rincuora leggere articoli cosi'...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Febbraio 2013)

Spero che non ci deludono ... a me importa un po' meno perché non posso votare. Però vedo che molto più gente di quanto hanno votato m5s, simpatizzano.


----------

